
Ask HN: How would you change the tax system in the US? - agitator
I find our tax system to be a convoluted mess. What would you to improve it?<p>From my experience it looks like a system loaded with complexities, and loop-holes that only wealthy can take advantage of. The tax money, goes into a black box, that seems to function like a furnace.<p>I have friends that work in government, who acknowledge the bureaucratic mess that just wastes money.<p>I think we should all pay some predefined portion, but have the ability to change where we want our tax money allocated each quarter. Education, defense, infrastructure, health, etc. Everyone is happy, no one is skirting around their fair share, but each person gets to decide where their money goes. Granted, this might cause undershoot and overshoot in times of war, emergencies etc, but we could think of some clever way to mitigate that.
======
neilwilson
First thing to understand is that taxes for revenue is an obsolete concept and
has been for a very long time.

[http://home.hiwaay.net/~becraft/RUMLTAXES.html](http://home.hiwaay.net/~becraft/RUMLTAXES.html)

Once you have that then the general concept is that you tax bads not goods

[http://neweconomicperspectives.org/2014/06/tax-bads-
goods.ht...](http://neweconomicperspectives.org/2014/06/tax-bads-goods.html)

